# Thanksgiving At Topsail. Come Join Us.



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Billy (Jambalaya) contacted me after the summer rally at Topsail wanting to know if I might be interested in having a rally during the week of Thanksgiving at Topsail. Well after a few weeks of getting work schedules worked out we have decided to go for it. Soooooo, if anybody wants to join us at Topsail for Thanksgiving you are more than welcome. The rally will be Nov 17th through Nov 25th. You can come for a few days or for the whole week. Oh did I mention that Billy will be cooking the meal. I have seen this man cook and I can tell you he knows what he is doing. I would come just for the meal.







So come one, come all, to one of the best meal you have ever had on top of camping at one great park.























Leon


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll check with my DW tomorrow. I'd love to make it.

We are a definate....maybe.

Besides...I need another banner in my sig...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHOO-HOO!!
Now you guys are COOKING, in more ways than one!! The beauty of Topsail, the tasty cooking (my mouth's been watering ever since Billy posted the pics of his cooking!), and some COOL temperatures!! Now, THAT's my kinda camping!!








Let's just say my family will be at Topsail for Thanksgiving!! Also, I make some bodacious homemade dressing, if I DO say so myself.








Darlene


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

3LEES said:


> I'll check with my DW tomorrow. I'd love to make it.
> 
> We are a definate....maybe.
> 
> Besides...I need another banner in my sig...


Dan, consider it an onsite, pre-planning session for Topsail 08. In the Fire Service we like to do what we call pre-planning and district familiarization. This would be a perfect chance for you to do just that. Now if you can just get Gordon to join you.

Darlene, you are on for the dressing! My mom is from GA and her GA dressing is what I grew up on. Yall know how to make it right. I can't wait to taste it.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

The problem isn't me REALLY wanting to attend...the problem is getting enough time off to make the trip.

It takes 10 hours for us to drive to Topsail. So that essentially kills two days.

If we only use the Thanksgiving Holiday time to attend, that means we are only there two days.

I already have vacation time allocated for the week between Christmas and New Years. That leaves squat for Thanksgiving.

We'll still do some cypherin' about attending, but as it stands right this moment, it's more no than yes


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I just booked site #90 for Nov 20th through Nov 25th. Billy has site #88 for the whole week of Thanksgiving.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

MAN YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME.
i would love to come down .
but we only have the 4 day off.
carmen said her mom would kill her if she missed the family thing.
would not hurt my feeling to miss it here and join you on the beach.








im sure you will have a great time.
wish i could,
lamar


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

That's a great idea, Leon. Last year we camped up here in my neck of the woods at Land Between the Lakes the weekend prior to Thanksgiving. It was awesome. There were only a handful of campers in the entire campground, and we had a great time with my parents and my brother. Of course, it's a bit cooler than Topsail, and we burned through half a rick of wood while we were there. We hope to do the same again this year.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

We just booked site #85 arriving on the 21st. We are so excited


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I am afraid we will have to pass, we too don't have that much time off and too far to go. then if I do go to Florida, my father will expect me in Flagler Beach, so I have to pass. Was thinking about going to GA State Park FD Roosevelt for Thanksgiving though, any ideas on what the temperatures will be like?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

That's great Mike. It's going to be a fun trip.



LabbyCampers said:


> I am afraid we will have to pass, we too don't have that much time off and too far to go. then if I do go to Florida, my father will expect me in Flagler Beach, so I have to pass. Was thinking about going to GA State Park FD Roosevelt for Thanksgiving though, any ideas on what the temperatures will be like?


Wish you could make it to Topsail. The weather should be fine, not to cold and not to hot.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> I am afraid we will have to pass, we too don't have that much time off and too far to go. then if I do go to Florida, my father will expect me in Flagler Beach, so I have to pass. Was thinking about going to GA State Park FD Roosevelt for Thanksgiving though, any ideas on what the temperatures will be like?


FDR is beautiful that time of year, Paul, and the temps are very cool at night, but okay during the day. Sounds like some good fishing weather!
Darlene


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 3, 2007)

Just traded a month ago my 16ft Roadrunner for a Outback 28RSDS. We have been out a couple of times close to home. We are thinking about coming to Topsail for Thanksgiving. I have a question. We are a young family with children age 11 and 6. Will anyone else be bring children? I am a member of the Good Sam Club in Tennessee. There are very few members with children.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

We have an 11 year old and a 9 year old. Please come!


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Roadrunner said:


> Just traded a month ago my 16ft Roadrunner for a Outback 28RSDS. We have been out a couple of times close to home. We are thinking about coming to Topsail for Thanksgiving. I have a question. We are a young family with children age 11 and 6. Will anyone else be bring children? I am a member of the Good Sam Club in Tennessee. There are very few members with children.


Road Runner we have a 7 year old who will be 8 in November and a 5 year old.

Yall come on down.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Casey,

First of all, welcome to the forum! You will enjoy Topsail and the others that are attending. They are all great people.

I would also like to invite you to consider joining us for the 2008 Southeastern Outbacker Summer Rally. It is scheduled for June 14-21, 2008.

Right now we have 41 families registered. Also, the campground is almost totally booked for the rally dates. There are a few sites remaining, and we would love to have you join us. Just click on the link and follow the instructions.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 3, 2007)

I have booked campsite 83 for Thanksgiving we will be in on the 21st.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

That's great Roadrunner. Glad you are going to be able to make it. We are going to have one great turkey day at Topsail.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Billy since you are going to be cooking the bird, what do you want the rest of us to bring?

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Billy since you are going to be cooking the bird, what do you want the rest of us to bring?
> 
> Leon


Leon, I am open to suggestions. Everyone's favorites sides will be just fine. I believe Darlene was bragging about some fine Georgia cornbread dressing.
Also, in addition to some yardbird, I am going to cook my favorite food group, roti de cochon avec piments forts frais.







Leon, you know I have to balance that lean turkey with some slow roasted pig meat just dripping with goodness.

So any sides are welcome in my book.








Billy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jambalaya said:


> Billy since you are going to be cooking the bird, what do you want the rest of us to bring?
> 
> Leon


Leon, I am open to suggestions. Everyone's favorites sides will be just fine. I believe Darlene was bragging about some fine Georgia cornbread dressing.
Also, in addition to some yardbird, I am going to cook my favorite food group, roti de cochon avec piments forts frais.







Leon, you know I have to balance that lean turkey with some slow roasted pig meat just dripping with goodness.

So any sides are welcome in my book.








Billy
[/quote]

Yep, Billy!!
I was bragging about some fine Georgia cornbread dressing, and I HOPE to be able to make it. Unfortunately, I can't promise, this early. I AM planning on coming, but it's not written in stone. Me? I'd LOVE to dig into whatever you said in French up there, so I'm presently drooling on my keyboard in anticipation!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

sgalady said:


> I'd LOVE to dig into whatever you said in French up there, so I'm presently drooling on my keyboard in anticipation!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darlene,

I think Billy is saying he is going to slow cook some pork with some type of peppers or pepper sauce. Billy it sounds good anyway you say it.

We are planning on bringing Green Bean Casserole and Dressing and a dessert.

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Darlene, Leon nailed it. Slow cooked fresh pork ham that has been brined with a jalepeno laced solution. I will keep it mild.
What ever you do is fine. If you want to just show up and eat we will have a plate with your name on it!
;-)

Of course we will have to figure out what to do with leftovers. Turkey gumbo is a possibiity.

I am ready to camp.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

OK! I googled the words and found it means fresh, hot chili pepper. Merci beaucoup, mon ami. I THINK that means thank you so much, my friend. Heck. Here I am brushing up on my French, while Michael's learning German!!







Had a wonderful French teacher. His name was Herbert Bouissiere. Bless his heart, I saw him up until a few days before his death, a couple of years ago, and he was like 90. Could still roll those "r"s, tho!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ya know, I checked for a reservation at Topsail Hill for Thanksgiving, and let me tell ya.......they're very few sites left. Obviously, the traditional Thanksgiving dinner at home with family is not so traditional anymore. I know in my case, I just have me and the boys, but that's like an exception to the rule. Most people have more family than that. Of course, there's nothing more beautiful than the beach in cool weather!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Did you book you a site? If not you better hurry.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Did you book you a site? If not you better hurry.
> 
> Leon


No, I didn't, Leon. There's trouble on the home-front, again. I don't know where I'll be come Thanksgiving, to be honest. I may be in the loony-bin, by then.







I think I'm gonna find me a hide-out and not answer my cellphone!!







It's always some kind of poop going on!!








Darlene


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

This sounds like fun!

We have booked our tradditional early ski trip to Colorado over the Thanksgiving week, BUT if there is no snow (rarely happens) we will come on down!
We have been to Winter Park early season for many yearsl it is a little cheaper, and sometimnes really great snow.
Sounds like great fun at Topsail and hope everyone has a great time, I know no one will starve!

Dave. Linda and Brian


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

We will bring Pickled Beets and Eggs, potatoe casserole, and Butterfinger Cake. See you all soon!


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 3, 2007)

We will bring Sweet Potato Casserole, Deviled Eggs, Chocolate Chess Pie, and Pumpkin Pie, Maybe a Pecan Pie.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I can see now I will be gaining at least 5 pounds with all this good food.

Leon


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Roadrunner said:


> We will bring Sweet Potato Casserole, Deviled Eggs, Chocolate Chess Pie, and Pumpkin Pie, Maybe a Pecan Pie.


PLEASE bring PECAN PIE


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

We will miss you guys, early snow in Colorado, we will be skiing in Winter Park, then on the Monument for family/Turkey day!
Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Maybe next year Dave. Who knows this might turn into a yearly thing.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

We are a little over 2 weeks away from Turkey day at Topsail. Just wanted everyone to know we have not fell off the end of the earth or anything. We are really looking forward to this small rally. I don't think we will be able to get the club house since there is so few of us. You have to have 10 site's together in order to reserve the club house. But we can set up our tables at one campsite and that should do the trick. Anita, tell Ranger we are looking forward to seeing him again.

Billy, is there anything you the the rest of us to do or bring?

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> We are a little over 2 weeks away from Turkey day at Topsail. Just wanted everyone to know we have not fell off the end of the earth or anything. We are really looking forward to this small rally. I don't think we will be able to get the club house since there is so few of us. You have to have 10 site's together in order to reserve the club house. But we can set up our tables at one campsite and that should do the trick. Anita, tell Ranger we are looking forward to seeing him again.
> 
> Billy, is there anything you the the rest of us to do or bring?
> 
> Leon


Leon, it sounds like we need to bring walking shoes to burn all of the calories we are set to eat. I think that we all probably have enough plates and the like in our respective campers to cover the logistical needs of turkey day. All of the sides sound great. I am planning to smoke a turkey and a pork roast as well as make a batch of gravy for Thanksgiving day and probably gumbo with the leftovers...............









Looking forward to relaxing and seeing everyone at Topsail.

Billy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had planned on being there, but things with the family aren't where I can (again!). There are even cottages available (I think I'm gonna be sick, now







). However, it's important that me and my two sons be together, and I know you can all understand that. Hope I'll see you all around soon!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Darlene, we are sorry to hear you can't make it, but you are so right that family comes first and foremost. Margaret and I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving with you family and we will be thinking about you.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Darlene, we are sorry to hear you can't make it, but you are so right that family comes first and foremost. Margaret and I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving with you family and we will be thinking about you.
> 
> Leon


Thanks, Leon & Margaret!! You two are so sweet!!







Got a request about my site for Thanksgiving at Topsail. I never did book one, as things have been so up in the air with my youngest son, I was almost positive once things started rolling with him that I wouldn't be able to make it. The park is completely booked, but I advised the person who contacted me to keep checking back, as people can cancel up to a week prior to destination with only a $10 cancellation fee. Hope everyone that wants to go has good luck locating a site!! Now there ARE plenty of cabins available, if they want to go that route.
Darlene


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

we are booked at myrtle beach for thanksgiving, but we are gonna try and get a spot for the summer rally at topsail, will know more this evening when the better half gives me the go-ahead....and if there are any spots left.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Check a few times week for spots.....just because there may not be any spots now, doesn't mean there won't be tomorrow. If you don't mind moving (we'll have lots of folks to help) you can split the week up in a couple different spots as well.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, Thanksgiving at TopSail is just around the corner. According to my limited math skills we are looking at approximately 17 people. We are bringing two additional family members, for a total of six for us. The menu seems to be as follows:

Turkey and pork loin (Jambalaya)
Pickled beets and eggs (Outback DeLand)
Potatoe casserole (Outback DeLand)
Butterfinger cake (Outback DeLand)
Sweet potatoe casserole (Roadrunner)
Deviled eggs (Roadrunner)
Chocolate Chess Pie (Roadrunner)
Pecan pie "maybe" (Roadrunner)

We will have plenty of napkins and plastic spoons, but we may be iffy on enough plastic forks for everyone. We will also need additional cups. We will also bring a spare table to place the buffet on. If anyone can think of anything else, please feel free to speak up.

Mrs. Jambalaya


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Our daughter and two grandkids are coming down on Wednesday and staying until Friday. So that will make 5 of us.

We will be bringing Dressing, Cranberry sauce, Broccoli Salad, a desert, and a gallon of tea. We can get ice there at the campground. We also have plenty of cups, forks, spoons, knifes, plates and napkins.

I am going to call Topsail and check to see if they have a fire ban on and if they don't, I will be bringing a portable fire pit and some fire wood.

Leon


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

We know you will all have a great time. We may join in next year. We will be camping the first time over Thanksgiving day and weekend this year, but are staying a little closer to home.

Enjoy!

Fl_diesel


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Jon, this will be our first time camping during Thanksgivings. We will take you up on that offer on coming next year. This might be nice to have every year, who knows. We are really looking forward to next week.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Heading south in the morning for Topsail. Everybody be safe on the road and we will see you down at Topsail. Billy pulled in last Saturday. He said the weather and food down there are both great.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Heading south in the morning for Topsail. Everybody be safe on the road and we will see you down at Topsail. Billy pulled in last Saturday. He said the weather and food down there are both great.
> 
> Leon


Enjoy yourselves down there, Leon. And be thinking of us poor souls back up north while you are wiggling your toes in that famous pure white sand.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Heading south in the morning for Topsail. Everybody be safe on the road and we will see you down at Topsail. Billy pulled in last Saturday. He said the weather and food down there are both great.
> 
> Leon


Leon, Topsail is in good shape. Spent the day at the beach along with about 100 other cold water loving individuals.
Kids had to be dragged out of the water. It really is a comfortable time to be here. Not too cold to swim yet cool enough at night not to use AC. Smoked a pork loin last night just for sandwiches, bring your appetite.

Billy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jambalaya said:


> Heading south in the morning for Topsail. Everybody be safe on the road and we will see you down at Topsail. Billy pulled in last Saturday. He said the weather and food down there are both great.
> 
> Leon


Leon, Topsail is in good shape. Spent the day at the beach along with about 100 other cold water loving individuals.
Kids had to be dragged out of the water. It really is a comfortable time to be here. Not too cold to swim yet cool enough at night not to use AC. Smoked a pork loin last night just for sandwiches, bring your appetite.

Billy
[/quote]

I really hope you guys and your families have a great time!!







Definitely not going to be able to be there, but the only consolation I can get from not being there is knowing I'll be many miles away from all that WONDERFUL FOOD!!!







Even though I'll miss it and the company, even more, me and my two sons will be "hoteling it" at Thanksgiving, but, never fear, I am coming through with "mama's dressing", English peas, turkey breast, cranberry sauce and some rolls, as well as a couple of homemade pecan pies for my two guys, and they don't even know it yet!!








I learned, last Thanksgiving, not to depend on your buffet restaurants for Thanksgiving dinner............they gave out of TURKEY!! I do believe that qualifies as a cardinal sin on Thanksgiving!!








Enjoy!!
Darlene


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

The Thanksgiving at Topsail was a relaxing week for me and the Family. I finally put down the crackberry and cut all ties with work life on Thursday. DW had to work till Wednesday am and then headed down, I felt really bad for her. Thanks to Leon for making this happen. We are still recovering from all of the food.

I have only one thing to say:"Butterfinger Cake".









The methodology of its construction, compliments of the Outback Deland family, is top secret, believe me it's truly not for the faint of heart. Perhaps there will be an encore version at the SE-Summer Rally in June.

When I fully recover I will give a report on the "Donut Hole". (Yes thats how they spell it.) My 85 year old mother fell in love with the place. She forced us to go back several times. Seriously..............

And I would be remiss in not rubbing it in that there is nothing better than campfire blackened smores, though I have no idea of how we were actually able to eat them, my leg must be hollow. The only problem was that the kids got so wired on smores that the Park Rangers had to chase em down, it was only 8:00 pm.................but hey they were disturbing the peace....NOT!

I just wish we could have stayed even longer, it always seems to be that way when you are having a such a good time with great folks like Crawfish, Outback Deland and Roadrunner.

Until next time.
Yall take care,
Billy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Billy,
All I can say is your mom has GREAT TASTE for great tastes!!







A friend of mine introduced me to "The Donut Hole" several years ago.....





















It's right before you get into Destin "proper" on the left, and very worth every penny you pay......and they can be pricey. What really makes me sick is she is rail-thin and can eat them til YOU want to be sick watching her eat so much, and I can just smell one of the magnificent pastries and BOOM!! five pounds on the hips!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Billy, all I can say is it was a wonderful week for Margaret and I. The company could not have been any better. All the food was outstanding. The birds you cooked in that new smoker you had were unbelievable. I am going to try and see if I can convince Margaret into getting one.

You are so right about the "Butterfinger Cake". If Anita does not make one at the SE Summer Rally we will picket their camper.
Lynn's Sweet Potato Casserole and Pecan Pies were out of this world.

I thinks the kids really had a great time making S mores. Having a fire added the right touch for the Thanksgiving week. You can not ask for a better time than being with friends around a campfire.

I vote now for doing it again next year.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

you guys stink. just keep rubbing it in.
i wanted to come down. ,but i lost out.
for some reason carmen wanted to stay here with her family .








all i wanted was to bug out on them







all and come down.

ill start now on talking her into it next year.
sounds like you had a great time.

lamar


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

First of all, we want to 2nd the motion for Thanksgiving at Topsail 2008. I will even bring my "Butterfinger Cake."







I promise to make one for the SE Summer Rally too!

A heartfelt thanks to Leon for coordinating the event. We had a blast! We were so happy to meet Billy and Margaret and their family, Casey and Lynn (Roadrunner), and their kids too!

Kudos to Billy's cooking! Everything was delicous! That's what happens when everyone cooks what they are best at.

If any of yall go campin' in the next couple months, let us know. All Mike needs is an excuse!

'Till next time,

Anita


----------

